# Transistores SMD



## fly (May 2, 2008)

Hola tengo un circuito y creo que se me fastidiaron unos transistores, el problema es que son SMD y por la nomenclatura no me aparece ninguna hoja de datos de estos transistores, alguien sabe si hay alguna especie de conversion de los transistores smd o algo?  o como puedo saber de que transistores se tratan para pedir otros? Muchas gracias.


----------



## JV (May 2, 2008)

En esta lista a lo mejor los encuentras:

http://clivetec.superihost.com/SMD_Codes.htm



Saludos..


----------

